# [Résolu][Proxy] monter automatiquement le proxy

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci sur l'ordi du bureau que je viens de passer sous gentoo.

On utilise un proxy pour accéder à internet. Le souci c'est qu'au boot du PC les variables http_proxy et compagnie ne sont pas settées.

J'ai ajouté les lignes suivantes dans /etc/env.d/99local :

http_proxy="http://.......:8080/"

https_proxy="http://.......:8080/"

ftp_proxy="http://.......:8080/"

Le souci c'est que les proxy ne montent pas tout seul. Et si je les ajoute à la main avec un export,

mon navigateur et autres applis ne fonctionnent pas. par contre emerge et ncftp fonctionnent. Une petite idée svp ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Salut !

Première chose : au sujet des tes variables. Ou plus exactement de leur contenu. Personnellement, je ne mets pas le "http://" devant. Par exemple, j'ai des trucs comme ça :

```
http_proxy="proxy.domain:8080"
```

Ensuite, si l'adresse est la même pour tous les proxy, je te conseille plutôt de les rentrer ainsi :

```
http_proxy="proxy.domain:8080"

https_proxy=$http_proxy

ftp_proxy=$http_proxy
```

Enfin, pour ton navigateur, j'ai déjà eu des problèmes avec les navigateurs GUI qui ne prenait pas en compte la variable d'environnement. Soit tu les redéfinis à la main dans les options du navigateur. Soit tu lui fait utiliser les variables "systèmes". Si tu es sous Gnome, tu dois régler ça dans GConf; sous KDE, tu dois installer Konqueror faire apparaître les options dans les réglages "Réseaux" de systemsettings. Et pour les autres, je sais pas.

----------

## zerros

Merci pour ces infos. Mon navigateur fonctionne. Il a juste mis un peu de temps.

Par contre je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi mon 99local n'est pas pris en charge au démarrage de ma session.

Je suis sous awesome. Pas de gnome, ni de kde.

----------

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'ai finalement réussi à le faire monter automatiquement.

Je suis sur awesome, et je ne trouve pas comment exclure certaines adresses url

du proxy. J'utilise google chrome qui prend sa configuration proxy du système.

une idée ?

----------

